# Carbon Tech Cheetah



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Oops, I meant Carbon Tech Cheetah shafts.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't stock them but i can get them,if i can help you out let me know.
scott


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks Scott,

I'm hoping for someone local. If I can find them around here I'll contact you.

Bob


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Where's local?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Fixed the title for you :thumb:


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Her a link for supply: http://www.altservices.co.uk/
I order few time and i had no probeme for shipping.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks Pierre.
Baldini, GTA is local, but Southern Ont is okay.
Punctuadeer, Did you get beat up with S$H, duty, taxes, etc?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

You can order them right from Carbon Tech. Check the website.
Lionel


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Thanks Pierre.
> Baldini, GTA is local, but Southern Ont is okay.
> Punctuadeer, Did you get beat up with S$H, duty, taxes, etc?
> 
> ...


Yes there are some S&H and duty


----------

